# My Visit to Calib Power in Pomona, CA



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice clean conversion! Ought to have pep with that 9" motor. Thanks for the photos of Calib.


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cool. I just got a quote from Keegan last week. Seeing this post makes me feel better about potentially sending them a lot of money. So just to clarify, when you say 44ea you mean 44 cells not 44 dollars each right? I would walk to California from Saint Louis with a wheelbarrow to get 100ah calbs for 44 dollars.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG, That is a whole bunch of battery crates. Definitely not all just for DIY EV conversions. I'm curious who else(industry or application) is buying these batteries?



DanGT86 said:


> Cool. I just got a quote from Keegan last week. Seeing this post makes me feel better about potentially sending them a lot of money. So just to clarify, when you say 44ea you mean 44 cells not 44 dollars each right? I would walk to California from Saint Louis with a wheelbarrow to get 100ah calbs for 44 dollars.


Whoa, you've got a head start with your wheelbarrow because I'm coming from MN. I counted, he has 44 cells in the picture so we aren't that lucky. When I show up after buying my cells, I'll have to give him some crap about using that large cylindrical cell instead of the CALB cells to power his forklift.


----------



## JoeG (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah,
I picked up 44 cells. Keegan asked me not to post the price, but it is pretty common knowledge what he sells them for. All the cells were at exactly the same resting voltage 3.30 and according to his data sheets, within a few milli ohms internal resistance 
Joe


----------



## pgt400 (Jul 12, 2008)

I bougth 24 SE cells last year and have been very happy with them. I notice they now have CA series cells? Anyone have any info on them? The limited spec on thier site states a higher C rate.


----------



## nakedwateskier (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello Joe G. I live in Tarzana; right near you. I want to upgrade my 2002 Gem Car...probably with CALIB? CALB lithium batteries from China by way of Pomona. Please contact me. Jeffrey...I will try to send you a PM with my direct contact info. Thanks.


----------

